# Just One Wish



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

If your yak could have ONE THING to improve it (apart from magical fish attracting powers), what would it be? Just interested to hear what others would like from their yaks that they are not currently getting?

Me - I'd like a higher bow so that waves don't splash over the front quite as easily .(ooh, it's not easy to stop at just one thing! :roll: )

You?


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

In a word mate, SPEED. I would like to not have to give up the durability of my poly yak in order to have a faster yak to get offshore quicker. While the P15 is recognised as a fast SOT, I would love it to be as fast as the Mirage 580 I paddle on occasion but without sacrificing my fishablity, stability and durability of my P15.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

No comment :roll:

 fishing Russ


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

Fishing out of a swing, I can't find much wrong with it except wishing it had a better designed rear well. It could then be more user friendly with storage of square/rectangular items. So much space going to waste. I still love it.


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Hobie Adventure

One thing, but it equates to being better at a number of things - 
a bit more width in the cockpit, say 50-100mm wider

> I'm only 5'10 and around 85kg, so I'm not exactly big. The cockpit feels too ever-so-slightly tight - somewhere in the thigh region
> would (hopefully) improve stability - pretty good already but still not quite there when I reach backwards (tankwell or rear rod holders), when moving up and down the yak, or when sitting side saddle.
> would perhaps give more beam on the gunwhales (apologies for the terminonlogy in advance??) for mounting things within arms reach.

Oh, and a decent paddle keeper - couldn't help myself...


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Same as Scott. I would like some SIK speed on my SOT.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Megan Gale in front seat showing off DJs summer swimwear collection


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

More time on the water!!! Thats all the Outback needs! Steve.

PhillipL, your wish just described the Outback.


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Central heating. Although perils wish would do nicely :lol:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

ahhh yes, bugger the raised bow, I'll take Megan as well! :wink:


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

a bluetooth stereo outfit with waterproof earphones for those days when your own voice is too much. Oregon scientific has a waterproof mp3 player but blue tooth would negate cords flapping around.

yeah and like peril a floor show.....sshh better not let the wife know


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2006)

I have said it before somewhere here, I would like the design of the tempo changed so that the footwells actually have the scupper holes further down where the water collects.

This would mean my whole body would be dry when yaking as everywhere else is extremly dry.

I just hate having wet feet, this is the times when I'm not wearing the Mirage boots.

Cheers


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Hobie Outback Fisherman

The seat sockets can move out of the tiny scupper holes if you move around too much and it is close to impossible putting them back in on the water so you have a bump under your a*se. A better arrangement would be better. Not a biggy but still a bit of a pain in the backside (lame pun intended)  :roll:

Beyond that it's all good.

John


----------



## DogFish (Aug 31, 2005)

One way valves in the scupper holes so that in Winter the water can get out but not come gushing back up, especially as it's only at 10 Degrees over here at present. :shock:

DogFish


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

A combi, & a redhead with big hooters & freckles, two Dorados on the roof, touring the country and never having to work again


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Dogfish: I was just looking at a Crack Of Dawn catalog and noticed that there are replacement plugs that look like they could be one way. If Phil sees this he would know. I'll give him a ring tomorrow and ask.


----------

